# Spider silk is is finally poised for commercialization because of recent technological breakthroughs



## snap (Mar 9, 2014)

Should this go in technology news or here 

Source: Spider Silk Poised For Commercial Entry | March 3, 2014 Issue - Vol. 92 Issue 9 | Chemical & Engineering News


----------



## Anorion (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Spider silk is is finally poised for commercialization because of recent technological breakthro*

Here comes the spidermaaan


----------



## orajwade (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Spider silk is is finally poised for commercialization because of recent technological breakthro*

*media.steampowered.com/steamcommunity/public/images/avatars/28/286660d17d90e12f06ae5dd326b2b25f0675c2b4_full.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Spider silk is is finally poised for commercialization because of recent technological breakthro*

Read the title you posted. It has the words "technological breakthroughs". Now figure where this thread should be. 

On topic : This is great news. I am glad that they are implementing this during my lifetime.

What's fascinating is that they are mass producing the silk by putting spider genes in bacteria or silkworm.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Spider silk is is finally poised for commercialization because of recent technological breakthro*



orajwade said:


> *media.steampowered.com/steamcommunity/public/images/avatars/28/286660d17d90e12f06ae5dd326b2b25f0675c2b4_full.jpg


*www.frockery.co.uk/wp/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/redheart.png


----------



## alicedavid (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: Spider silk is is finally poised for commercialization because of recent technological breakthro*

Hello! I am quite amazed hearing this from the post and spider silk is world famous.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: Spider silk is is finally poised for commercialization because of recent technological breakthro*



alicedavid said:


> Hello! I am quite amazed hearing this from the post and spider silk is world famous.


 troll bump


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: Spider silk is is finally poised for commercialization because of recent technological breakthro*

Wow. Great news. 
When i was in college, i made a presentation about "Spider Silk", as part of my curriculum before a class of 86 people (85 students + 1 HOD). 

BTW, OP how did you find this news.. Are a regular reader in C&EN?


----------



## snap (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: Spider silk is is finally poised for commercialization because of recent technological breakthro*

Reddit iirc  ^^


----------



## Desmond (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: Spider silk is is finally poised for commercialization because of recent technological breakthro*

Did you guys see the date?


----------



## Flash (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: Spider silk is is finally poised for commercialization because of recent technological breakthro*



Btw, it's been found recently that "Limpet Teeth" is 5 times stronger than "Spider Silk".

Design News - Blog - UK Researchers Have Found the Strongest Biological Substance Ever Tested


----------

